# QT process



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

im not so sure i fully understand the QT process?

when i purchase a new fish what do i do with it and the qt waterchanges, copper??


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It is best to QT any new fish for at least 2 weeks. Doing water changes as normal as needed. If no sign of any illness after 2 weeks they can go into the main tank. I would only treat if there is a sign of a problem. No need to stress them with treaments they don't need. If there is a problem and you need to treat then QT would of course last longer.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh ok so just 2 weeks i thought it was 6 months

and can more than one fish be there at one time?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Just 2 weeks IF there is no sign of problems. More if treatment is required.

Yes, More than one can.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two weeks is fine for those things which will show up in two weeks.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

without a ps just a HOB pf?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's right. You don't want a skimmer in QT because it would suck out any medicines.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> That's right. You don't want a skimmer in QT because it would suck out any medicines.


That is very true! You also do not want any cartridges containing activated carbon in the HOB filter as that will also remove the meds.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

ok that makes sence but i dont want to use meds at first y is that?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no point stressing the fish more than they already are, you can possible cause them to get sick when they arent, also, instead of a HOB filter, you can just use a power head and do good water changes


----------

